# Garage door torsion spring slips



## gottodo1 (Jul 29, 2016)

Hello! 
       So I'm finally getting around to installing my new garage door and had to replace all the hardware so I went to tighten the torsion ring and the first spring tightened just fine but the 2nd spring gets to about 6 ... lines and then it starts to slip and will not tighten to 7 lines. The slipping occurs on the end with the set screws. I'm contacting the manufacturer as long story short even though I'm just installing it I technically bought it >1 year ago. I took delivery < 1 year ago though and if they will go based on that date I should be able to get a replacementunder warranty hopefully. 

      If I can't get it under warranty it looks like I could either try to tack the spring in place OR use a hose clamp to clamp it in place. Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 29, 2016)

Have you double checked that you have matching springs, even if they are labelled as matching.
You have more courage than I do.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 30, 2016)

Try backing off on the other spring to see if it makes a difference when tightening this one.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 30, 2016)

Replace the set screw it has list its bite. 
Do not tack. The heat will cause the spring to break. Hose clamp isn't even close to strong enough to hold.


----------



## gottodo1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thankfully Lowes came through and is replacing it. They actually made me walk it back out to my car as their story policy is that they are not allowed to have them in store at all... Funny policy but whatever, to each their own. 

On a side note,  I HATE pella mostly because of their awful service and I didn't realize my garage door was a sub-brand of theirs or I wouldn't have bought it. 

In the meantime I got my 30" door in my garage in (not shimmed/finalized) but at least I have another way out until I get the new spring. 

Thanks for the thoughts.


----------

